# Dolly~A Schleich Gypsy Vanner custom.



## Zora (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi! This is my most recent model horse custom, re-sculpted and hand painted in acrylics.
Thanks for looking


----------



## Texasgirl0605 (May 25, 2015)

Wow, that is an amazing difference! Great job!


----------



## q horse (Mar 7, 2009)

Nice job! Looks much nicer!


----------



## Hang on Fi (Sep 22, 2007)

Nicely done! Very nice!


----------



## meganm21146 (Jun 6, 2014)

Beautifully done! congrats!


----------



## Zora (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Love your work, Zora <3 You are very talented.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

how in heck do you do that? move the tail, the ears and such?


----------



## Zora (Mar 18, 2010)

I used wire cutters to remove the tail and ears etc. Then I glued in a wire for the tail and I use epoxy resin for the re-sculpting( a resin + hardener putty that you mix together) The putty is workable for about an hour and then it hardens in 24 hours or so.


----------



## kayhmk (Jul 9, 2010)

Really amazing job! So clean, so cute. Very hard to tell this is a custom job if you didn't know -- in the best sense.


----------



## Zora (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## Mercy98 (Jul 25, 2013)

Great Job!


----------



## Windover Farms (Aug 16, 2015)

That is incredible! Going to check out your website...


----------



## Zora (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## ChristineMarsh (Aug 11, 2015)

*I love it!*

Awesome job!


----------

